# Ferrero Rocher case Dioramas



## BethThomas (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi all
Thanks for letting me join your forum! I'm relatively new to this, I saw a display at the model railway in Mevagissey of dioramas in Ferrero Rocher cases and was inspired. So here are the two that I have made:

This first one's meant to be Mevagissey bay but it's not like Mevagissey really, more of a random made up bay! (If my photo works?)







[/url][/IMG]

If my photo posting works then I'll do some more but I'll just do this one as a tester for now!
Beth Thomas x


----------



## BethThomas (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok here are some more pics, only scaled down a bit (never posted a pic on a forum before so just learning!)
More of the bay:








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

And this second one is a barge at the locks:








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]









[/url]







[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]

Hope you like them!
Beth Thomas
x


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome Beth!! I hope you enjoy it here.:wave:
Very nice work and a cool idea with the Ferrero Rocher boxes!! I have a few lying around (it's a weakness) and I use them for storage. They do make cool dio cases though.

Chris.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

pretty cool!


----------

